# Blake Griffin is the best player in the NBA



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

these last 6 games.....

Holy crap this guy is a stud!!!

Blake for ROY & MVP! :vuvuzela:


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

A little too much with the best in the NBA right now man. I love the Clips, but we still need to have him find a solid and consistent point guard to give him those great plays. I can see him having a Malone career, he just needs to find


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

But he is...watch him but up 40/20 tonight


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

You see what I mean? You can tell Blake was frustrated as hell with the type of offensive Bledsoe and Baron run. I love Baron, but I'm also going to say that Blake and the Clippers need a young and vibrant point to help him out. I really think Bledsoe needs a couple more seasons under his belt as well.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

richhobo89 said:


> You see what I mean? You can tell Blake was frustrated as hell with the type of offensive Bledsoe and Baron run. I love Baron, but I'm also going to say that Blake and the Clippers need a young and vibrant point to help him out. I really think Bledsoe needs a couple more seasons under his belt as well.


Baron needs to go back to hell.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh yeah...honestly not trying to flame...but there are some retards on the Clippers. I saw a lot of players just trying to get theirs instead of feeding it down low to Blake.

Baron in worthless at this point...bad "leader" bad player


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Baron has been useless since he left Golden State. He always thrived in a fast paced running team which the Clippers simply aren't. That's why he's sucked since he got here and that's why they need to dump him and somehow get a hold of a guard that can feed Blake on a consistant basis.

Oh, and I wasn't expecting anything of this nature coming from him, (especially this early) but this kid is a mother****ing monster.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

his name isn't Kobe or Lebron so i don't think he's the best. certainly has the potential to be though. He needs a better coach and obviously Baron needs to go. 

Hopefully Griffin stays with the Clippers. I can see him leaving to go to a contender after his contract is up.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah if the Clippers want to keep him they need to bring in the right talent so they can win some games, which would probably convince him to stay.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

richhobo89 said:


> A little too much with the best in the NBA right now man. I love the Clips, but we still need to have him find a solid and consistent point guard to give him those great plays. I can see him having a Malone career, he just needs to find


That's where the big issue lies. I hope that Bledsoe can become that point guard, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

richhobo89 said:


> You see what I mean? You can tell Blake was frustrated as hell with the type of offensive Bledsoe and Baron run. I love Baron, but I'm also going to say that Blake and the Clippers need a young and vibrant point to help him out. I really think Bledsoe needs a couple more seasons under his belt as well.


I think a real good point guard to compliment Blake Griffin would be someone like Darren Collison. I was very upset when the Clippers did not negotiate with New Orleans to get him. Could you imagine a young team with Blake Griffin, Deandre Jordan, Al Farouq Aminu, Eric Gordon, and Darren Collison?


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> Baron has been useless since he left Golden State. He always thrived in a fast paced running team which the Clippers simply aren't. That's why he's sucked since he got here and that's why they need to dump him and somehow get a hold of a guard that can feed Blake on a consistant basis.
> 
> Oh, and I wasn't expecting anything of this nature coming from him, (especially this early) but this kid is a mother****ing monster.


You're definitely right on this point. I thought he might put up like 16 PPG and 8 RPG, but he's averaging a solid 21.7PPG, 12.5 RPG, and 3.2 APG. Those are amazing numbers (better than Tim Duncan had during his rookie year), and he's close to coming up on Shaquille O' Neals rookie numbers too. He has such a high I.Q of the game, and to think he hasn't even really developed a solid shot yet or played as good as defense as he's probably capable of..he's going to be something special


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

kbdullah said:


> yeah if the Clippers want to keep him they need to bring in the right talent so they can win some games, which would probably convince him to stay.


This is what I'm fearful of. Outside of the Sam Cassell and Cuttino Mobley acquisitions a few years ago the front office has not demonstrated that it has the ability to bring in the right free agents. I fear that if we don't act fast and bring in talent in this offseason we may lose him or Eric Gordon as soon as their contracts are up.


----------

